
Search vs. Recommendations, or Authoritative and Related Sources in a Graph  - wheels
http://blog.directededge.com/2009/10/25/search-vs-recommendations-or-authoritative-and-related-sources-in-a-graph/
======
brendano
misspelled "Barak Obama"

